# Human and Anthro co-existence RP



## nickelbottoms (Dec 29, 2016)

The concept of humans and anthros co-existing in the same canon has always been very fascinating towards me. I was thinking of an RP where humans and anthros would be in a war, and it take place in an early-Victorian era. The battles would take place on the streets as both races live in close proximity to one another another since both live in small connected countries. If you're not familiar with the era, do some quick research on it and how things functioned. I'd love to hear your OC ideas and I'll post the schematic templates for your characters below. If possible, please provide a reference pic of your character. 



*Race:* Human/Any sort of anthro (Antrhos are called L'kala)
*Gender:* Male/Female
*Age:* Be creative
*Status:* Civilian/Militant
*Rank:* Be creative; I just don't want the page to be littered with royalty and 4-5 star generals
*Place Of Origin:* Doesn't have to be set in a particular place, just know the Anthros are held up in a city called Mallinghurst and the Humans are held up in a city called Kireshel.

*Physical Description: *Self Explanatory

*Origin/Backstory:* Be creative, you can be edgy and tragic but please don't make it cringy. 

*Personality: *Again, don't overdo it with the edginess, I don't want to be bleeding because I got cut reading your entry.

*Strengths:* This will weed out and expose and Mary/Gary Stues. 
*Weaknesses: *Good practice for writing a balanced character.



Welp, there you go! If you have any questions just message me and I'll answer. I'll love to see what you guys come up with.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 29, 2016)

I think I'll be interested in this. I'm going to use one of my more developed characters but made adjustments to keep it period correct.

Sorry if it's a bit long 


Spoiler



_Name: _Goes by Alpine
*Race:* Human 
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* He never shares that, but does look older than he is (age has not been well to him)
*Status:* Civilian (ish)
*Rank:* Not part of any formal military forces so this assumingly does not apply
*Place Of Origin:* Being from a far away town and having unofficially retired from his "business" ventures for now, he decides to reside in Kireshel in a more secluded part of the city to at least attempt to relax from the madness.

*Physical Description: *Tall but rather scrawny (~6'2" 150lbs): he's strong enough for what he does. Tan skin with long hair. American accented speaking. Cheek scars that run from mouth to ear. Clawed scar that runs along his chest.

_Clothing:_ Typically wears copper steampunk-style goggles and a heavily sun-faded  hat. Old faded grey coat. Other outfits vary on the situation.

_Weapons:_ Brass knuckles (used as belt buckle), bolt action rifle (isn't carried all the time), 2 pistols (one concealed and one holstered on the side), bayonet (boot holster or affixed to gun)

*Origin/Backstory:* Being an opportunist from a crime-ridden, drug infested city, he works his butt off, gaining riches through arms dealing and other questionably legal activities. He's also been the trusty assassin of a number of clients, most of which involve impeccable marksmanship and crafty planning to execute. The scarring came from a group of  L'kala which he joyfully executed one by one in various creative (and messy) plots.
*
Personality: *He has major trust issues with everyone, but starts to build a solid relationship after prolonged time spent with them. He isn't afraid to cut ties if he knows he's getting screwed over (because that's happened to him plenty). His mind runs quite creatively and combined with the brutal physical and mental scarring he has endured in the past, his decisions and behavior can prove quite insane at a quick glance. 

He is hugely introverted towards strangers and people he does not need to interact with in order to accomplish the goal. He practically never smiles, nor loves sharing (age is obvious example). He isn't racist (his "business" adventures have enough exposure to a spectrum of stupidity) mostly judges based on how idiotic people are rather than physical appearance.

*Strengths:* Excellent marksman: very stealthy and able to blend in: never fights "fairly": great strategist (thinks things over plenty of times before acting and is usually steps ahead of everyone else): great climber

*Weaknesses: *Not strong: terrible fist fighter: uncontrollable blind rage (although it takes a great deal of effort to get him to that point):not the fastest sprinter (but can run pretty much forever): he's also quite selfish


----------



## nickelbottoms (Dec 29, 2016)

Well I never really specified an American nationality in the criteria, with fictional races of people comes fictional places as well. It seems any balanced and everything but what does it have to do with the Human L'kala War?


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 29, 2016)

The whole "furry/human war" setting is something I find a bit overused, to be honest (albeit more as a backstory than a central theme). Would be cool to see a developed RP focused on actual co-existing and related problems, though


----------



## nickelbottoms (Dec 29, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> The whole "furry/human war" setting is something I find a bit overused, to be honest (albeit more as a backstory than a central theme). Would be cool to see a developed RP focused on actual co-existing and related problems, though


Well that's what this RP could lead to. The two cities are basically rubbing against each other so it's either they all die or they try to make peace.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 29, 2016)

nickelbottoms said:


> Well I never really specified an American nationality in the criteria, with fictional races of people comes fictional places as well. It seems any balanced and everything but what does it have to do with the Human L'kala War?


I just specified the accent there (like a British accent, German accent, etc).


----------



## nickelbottoms (Dec 29, 2016)

Alpine said:


> I just specified the accent there (like a British accent, German accent, etc).


Alright, what's his beef with the L'kala then? What's his involvement?


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 29, 2016)

This one's interesting, not sure if he's eligible or not...
*
please?

Name: *Jason Cartwright
*Race:* Human/L'kala hybrid (for uniquity, you know?)
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 18
*Status:* Civilian
*Rank:* Upper middle class
*Place Of Origin:* Portland, Maine
*Physical Description: *A rather strong and muscular figure with a tall stature of about 6'5". Human form features minorly tanned Caucasian skin, chocolate brown eyes and hair, near black eyebrows and he sports a fauxhawk with left parting (pioneer of modern hair gel anyone?). Anthro form features brown fur with a white stomach and tail, has black strips separating the two colors. Anthro species is a wolf. Usually dons a light beige shirt with brown waistcoat, black trousers and black tie. Usually carries a pocketwatch.

*Origin/Backstory:* Born in Portland, Jason Cartwright always wanted to stand out, to be a trendsetter, to be great. He certainly stood out - one experiment from a vicious L'kala changed him emotionally and physically. He now battles himself from two sides - the L'kala side and the Human side of him. The main part that is different - he uncontrollably switches form when angry or provoked. Although this is a rarity, he shifts more often to the L'kala side as time progresses. Taken to Kireshel for an experiment in the year 1842.

*Personality: *Mysterious, slightly timid, calm, can be rather funny.

*Strengths: *Writing, moving heavy objects and finance. Good talking to friends and family.
*Weaknesses: *Not very social, kind of a wet blanket, so to speak, although *not too much*.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 29, 2016)

nickelbottoms said:


> Alright, what's his beef with the L'kala then? What's his involvement?



Good question! Next question (sorry had to  )
Actual answer: I feeling a spy vibe goin' on, so I think I can tie that to having some beef if you don't mind.


Spoiler



After settling in Kireshel, he gets covertly hired by a very powerful group of L'kala to do surveillance on various aspects of Kireshel (mostly their political figures, military, and other resources the L'kala find desirable). Alpine accepts this task due to his loose affiliation with the people of Kireshel and his ability to easily blend in in comparison to L'kala. Unfortunately for him, the L'kala have hidden intentions, planning on using him for "charity work" (i.e. not paying for their requests) then simply killing him off when the job was complete. This is eventually discovered, resulting in swiftly cutting off the L'kala's supply of information and increasing the tensions between him and the L'kala. He now desires to get back at those responsible, starting to form insane plots in secrecy to take care of them.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

Name: Keppie
Species: Coyote
Gender: Male
Age: 15
Status: Civilian
Rank: As low as it gets
Place of origin: On the border
Physical description: Moderately muscular, 6'0 in height,
poorly cut brown hair and orange eyes. Wears a red leather coat. Brown fur and the tip of his left ear is cut off.
Origin storyI'll keep that a mystery)
Personality: Cocky and over analytic, always pointing everything out.
Strengths: Extremely intelligent, can analize and plan quickly, keeps cool in stressful situations
Weaknesses: Overly confident, reckless, makes fun of everyone, dislikes most people, and has uncontrollable sarcasm.


----------



## nickelbottoms (Dec 29, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Name: Keppie
> Species: Human
> Gender: Male
> Age: 15
> ...


And what's his involvement with the L'kala?


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

nickelbottoms said:


> And what's his involvement with the L'kala?


Crap, I forgot that. He doesn't pick sides, he's looking for work,(Inventing things) wherever he can get it.


----------



## nickelbottoms (Dec 29, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Crap, I forgot that. He doesn't pick sides, he's looking for work,(Inventing things) wherever he can get it.


It's difficult not to pick sides. They trash eachother's cities weekly.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

nickelbottoms said:


> It's difficult not to pick sides. They trash eachother's cities weekly.


But he doesn't live in the city, and he doesn't care about the war or other people.. He just wants work.


----------



## nickelbottoms (Dec 29, 2016)

Alpine said:


> Good question! Next question (sorry had to  )
> Actual answer: I feeling a spy vibe goin' on, so I think I can tie that to having some beef if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> ...


Welp, definitely selfish intentions. I love it! I'll write my character soon when I get a little bit more posts and characters. Seems everyone wants to be human.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

I can be an L'kala.

Just thought everyone would want to be anthro so I picked human to even it out.


----------



## nickelbottoms (Dec 29, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> This one's interesting, not sure if he's eligible or not...
> *
> please?
> 
> ...



Don't think their genetics are compatible, and this is Victorian-like times so genetic manipulation isn't even a thing. Also there is no Portland in this world. I gave you two locations.


----------



## nickelbottoms (Dec 29, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I can be an L'kala.
> 
> Just thought everyone would want to be anthro so I picked human to even it out.


Awesome.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 30, 2016)

nickelbottoms said:


> Don't think their genetics are compatible, and this is Victorian-like times so genetic manipulation isn't even a thing. Also there is no Portland in this world. I gave you two locations.


Portland is like, fictional for now and only as a place of origin.

"Doesn't have to be set in a particular place, just know the Anthros are held up in a city called Mallinghurst and the Humans are held up in a city called Kireshel."

This implies that the humans have been taken from their homes to Kireshel. Place of origin only means 'Place of Birth'.

The experiments idea was inspired by Jekyll and Hyde by the way. Hope this clears things up.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 30, 2016)

Race: L'kala (kangaroo-raptor crossbreed)
Gender: male
Age: 21
Status: civilian
Rank: low class
Place Of Origin: an unnamed village in the city of Mallinghurst
Physical Description: chubby and bulky, somewhat overweight, with kangaroo features and raptor anatomy/pose ; eyes have black sclera and pupil, and silver-white iris ; tattoed underneath his left eye and on his left arm ; glowing yellow stripes along his tail


Spoiler: What you see is what you get












Origin/Backstory: (can I leave this part blank and reveal it throughout the RP ?)
Personality: artistic, innocent, naive, honest and trusting (sometimes too much, to a fault) ; hates being insignificant to others
Strengths: excellent at craftsmanship (designing, forging, reparing and upgrading weapons and armors of all types) => *silver and steel* / *gold, amber and ivory*
Weaknesses: generally slow, with low stamina and bad cardio ; easily run out of breath in a fight


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Race: L'kala (kangaroo-raptor crossbreed)
> Gender: male
> Age: 21
> Status: civilian
> ...


You are aware that tattoos only really came about in the late 19th century, not the early 19th century, right?
Also, you can't have a village in a city. You can have a suburb, but not a village. For an example, I'm going to use two towns/villages in the north of the UK.

There's a town called Derby and a village called Spondon. Spondon is so close to Derby that they almost touch. However, they will never remain independent if they touch. Spondon will have to become a suburb of Derby.

Mackworth is a suburb of Derby. It was a separate village, but the two had touched and now the former, Mackworth, became a suburb of Derby.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 30, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> You are aware that tattoos only really came about in the late 19th century, not the early 19th century, right?


I'll change that part to birthmark then


----------



## nickelbottoms (Dec 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Race: L'kala (kangaroo-raptor crossbreed)
> Gender: male
> Age: 21
> Status: civilian
> ...




Finally, a furry character on a furry site.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 30, 2016)

But what about me? q.q


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 30, 2016)

When you're feral so you can't participate


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 30, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> When you're feral so you can't participate


I look pretty "feral" tbh


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I look pretty "feral" tbh


This is literally the only thing that I've drawn that can work, and it was a sketch for somebody else


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 30, 2016)

nickelbottoms said:


> Finally, a furry character on a furry site.


I'm a furry character...


----------



## nickelbottoms (Dec 31, 2016)

Wonder if I should be a Human or L'kala. What do you guys think?


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 31, 2016)

Be like me if you're confused


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 31, 2016)

When are we starting this?


----------



## nickelbottoms (Dec 31, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> When are we starting this?


We start when we get enough people on board.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 31, 2016)

Okay then.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 31, 2016)

nickelbottoms said:


> We start when we get enough people on board.


How many is that?


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 1, 2017)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> How many is that?


Well it's a huge sausage fest right now so maybe when we get a few women on board.


----------



## lyar (Jan 1, 2017)

nickelbottoms said:


> Well it's a huge sausage fest right now so maybe when we get a few women on board.


You have forgot one of the rules of the internet.


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 1, 2017)

lyar said:


> You have forgot one of the rules of the internet.


People make rules on the fly, so I probably did.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 6, 2017)

'Rule 353: Don't care about if something is a sausage party or a vag fest - JUST DO IT! DON'T LET YOUR DREAMS BE DREAMS AND DO IT!'


----------



## poproxxy (Jan 15, 2017)

*Race:* L'Kala (Raccoon)
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 23
*Status:* Civilian
*Rank:* Low class civilian, but well respected in the rougher areas of town
*Place Of Origin:* Mallinghurst, but in one of the low rent areas with a lot of crime

*Physical Description: *A short, plump raccoon girl with a long, fluffy, stripped tail. One of her ears is cropped a bit and she generally has a relaxed posture. Her mask, stripes, and any other markings on her body are dark purple, while the rest of her body is grey.

*Origin/Backstory:* She's from an area that isn't very nice. A lot of crime, generally an area in town with a lot of bars and brothels, not a place you want to wander in the dead of the night, so she knows the streets pretty well. While the bourgeoisie would regard her as a 'thug', she often takes on a robinhood-esque persona when rich people and humans come down her "territory.", so they might be missing a bag of coins by the time they leave. A struggling family in the area might find food on their table. She's more of a defender, not a mindless thug. She also has a home where she has taken in orphaned children, some of the older ones follow in her robinhood footsteps. 

*Personality: *Playful, she teases people a lot. She's also very sneaky. She likes being around people who understand her and don't judge her for her actions.

*Strengths:* Extremely observant. If there is one pebble out of place she will spot it. She also can talk herself out of trouble, because she has had to, a lot. She's proficient with daggers, which is good because she sneaks around a lot. 
*Weaknesses: *Very paranoid. Much more than she actually should be. Also very cocky, so she sometimes goes in over her head and gets herself in to trouble.


----------

